

How to bootstrap in The Valley/San Francisco for 3 months - watson

Me and my startup co-founder are planning a 3 month business trip to the States where we are going to live in The Valley and/or San Francisco. We are from Denmark and of cause want to get as much out of the trip as possible.<p>We are both in our 30's with a couple of startups behind us already. We are outgoing and would love to meetup with fellow hackers and entrepreneurs.<p>We have a place to stay in Palo Alto for the first week or so and we have a few friends in The Valley in other startups that we hope(!) can set us up with desks for some of the time. But we are also more than willing to get to know new people, work from cafes etc.<p>The official purpose of the trip is to network, bootstrap and ultimately meet with a lot of investors to pitch our project.<p>I'm writing here in hopes of getting some good advice of how to survive 3 months in The Valley or San Francisco. I of cause have a huge amount of questions, and I bet you can tell me stuff I didn't know I needed to know. But to get the started here are my most burning questions:<p>- Where should we go to meet and hang out with other cool startups?
- How do we get internet?
- How do we get SIMs without a contract for our iPhones and iPads?
- Do you know of a friendly startup with one or two extra desks that we can use for a limited time?
- How do we get around cheaply (transport)?
- And of cause, do you have a spare bed or couch? ;)
======
negrit
I was in a similar situation.

\- For the sim cards. Any monthly prepaid plan like the $50 T-mobile 4G with
unlimited data, text &talk is fine.

\- For internet try check verizon, att, t-mobile or timewarner. I currently
have time warner. It's a bit expensive. FIOS with 20mb/s for $45 a month.

\- For the event checkout <http://www.eventbrite.com> &
<http://www.meetup.com> and search for the events.

\- Fro the transportation, get a cliper card. You can take the bart and the
bus with it. Unfortunately a car is a must have for the bay area if you are
planning to driving around palo alto, ...

And, it's a good idea, we should setup an hacker news meetup !

~~~
watson
Thanks for your quick feedback :)

I've been thinking back and forth about if we should get a car, but couldn't
figure out if it was a headache if we where to stay in SF for some of the time
(I've got no clue if it's hard to find parking or anything like that).

Since it's for a long period (3 months), would you sugest rental or should we
buy a cheap old model and sell it before we leave?

Btw. In regards to internet, I wasn't thinking about a DSL line (since we
don't have fixed place to live) - I was more thinking if it was worth
considering some WiFi hotspot plans if that sort of thing even exists (don't
know if Starbucks or cafes have stuff like that)

~~~
codenerdz
If you were from US, Id recommend you get a zipcar/getaround account or rent a
car for those few times you will need to drive down to Palo Alto/Mountain View
etc.

However since you are foreigners, I have no idea how the insurance aspect
would play out. If you go the rental route, try to see if you can get a credit
card in Denmark that would cover car rental insurance overseas, otherwise you
would have to pay daily car collision insurance which sometimes costs as much
as the car rental itself.

~~~
watson
Great feedback! I'll defeantly look into that. Zipcar or the like would be fun
to try

~~~
friism
If you don't have US drivers license, Zipcar requires a piece of paper from
the Danish chief of police that you haven't caused vehicular mayhem recently.
It's pretty easy to get.

------
icodestuff
As far as places to stay and network, take a look at Chez JJ
(<http://chezjj.com/>), a "home for itinerant hackers". I haven't stayed there
to do a startup, but I've been there several times and I know the folks
running the houses; they're good people, and everyone who stays there seems to
enjoy it.

~~~
mchannon
Seconded on Chez JJ; stayed at all three, and got an excellent amount of
networking done with the most awesome individuals. Also pretty cheap as far as
BA accommodations go.

San Francisco and "the valley" are very different and far enough apart that
you don't want to make the commute between them any more often than necessary.
Plan on multiple consecutive days in one before you visit the other.

It's nearly pointless (and a huge hassle) to have a car in SF, and it's useful
if not essential to have a car in the valley. Zipcars are cute but they end up
being far more expensive than regular rental cars if you need them for more
than a few hours. They also require a significant amount of up-front planning,
as you have to obtain additional hardware before being able to drive one away.

Best place to meet and network are meetup.com, and other entrepreneurs' pitch
sessions. Hacker Dojo and a few other co-working places are pretty good too.

------
nickbarnwell
Hej! Always great to see Danes down in the valley. I lived in CPH for three
years, interned at Podio for some time, and have been rooting for the Danish
startup scene since. While I can't offer much in the way of networking or a
place to sleep (new to the Valley myself), I'd love to meet and get mocked for
my Danish again ;)

~~~
watson
Hej :)

Sounds great! The Podio guys are awesome. You can get in touch with me on
twa@pumodo.com. We'll arrive on the 28th of August and leave on the 25th of
November.

------
10dpd
I'd be interested to know what kind of visa you have to enable you to work
over here in the US?

~~~
watson
Since we are both from Denmark we are included in the Visa Waiver Program
which "allows citizens of specific countries to travel to the United States
for tourism or business for up to 90 days without having to obtain a visa"
-<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Visa_Waiver_Program>

We will not be working for anybody during our stay. It's simply a business
trip so we can network, pitch for investors and hopefully raise money.

------
petern
you might wanna link up with other startuppers at
<http://www.hackersandfounders.com/>

~~~
watson
Wow! Looks very interesting - Thnx :) People should also check out their new
website: <http://beta.hackersandfounders.com/>

